# People can be so nice



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

My wife is active in a church here in Salt Lake. They have a "Fill the Pot" program which I have likely mentioned before. Basically folks volunteer to prepare food which is served to the homeless and hungry in a downtown park Sunday morning. I made a crock pot of black eyed peas with ham which my wife took there.

When she came home later she said they fed about 380 people, and that about three dozen of them were children. I was on the verge of tears every time, like now, that I thought of hungry, homeless children. And I was depressed because being currently out of work it is hard enough to keep a roof over our heads and food on our table, let alone feed others. But we do manage to have an extra 10, 15 dollars or so at least once a month to "Fill the Pot"

So I relate this story on my Facebook page, and got some nice responses. Enough to warrant setting up a special Paypal account ( [email protected] ) to accept donations. I've already collected enough to cook up some hot food for the next few weeks. People are nice. My soul is happy.

mjb.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That is great man thanks fo rsharing that.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

My deepest respects to you, Teamfat. And good luck jobwise.

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Yesterday's line at the park starts to form:





  








fill.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Nov 17, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

p1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Nov 25, 2014








Wow. Yesterday's Thanksgiving special meal served 710 people! That's about twice the average. I did 10 pies, wonder if the 3 cans of whipped cream were sufficient?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

This morning I actually took a bit more than a taste of today's Fill The Pot pork and beans. Normally I just take a taste or two to check seasonings.





  








bep.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 7, 2014








I enjoyed it, hope the folks at the park did as well.

Don't worry, I'm not going to give blow by blow descriptions of what I make each and every week. Just a couple of comments here and there, not for the sake of blowing my own horn, but to simply let the folks who so generously assisted with food costs know that their money is not going towards champagne and caviar for my personal consumption. It really is going towards good deeds.

Thanks,

mjb.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Teamfat-

You mentioned "a church" in your first post.  Would that happen to be a Mormon Church?  I've known just a few, but have been deeply impressed.

Just curious.

Mike


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

No, it is Calvary Baptist, not an LDS church.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Stopped at Restaurant Depot, spent fifty bucks on a 25 pound sack of beans and an 11 pound pork belly. That's going to make a lot of beans and bacon for some hungry little tummies over the winter months. Well, the belly isn't bacon yet, but I know how to fix that.

mjb.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

teamfat said:


> Stopped at Restaurant Depot, spent fifty bucks on a 25 pound sack of beans and an 11 pound pork belly. That's going to make a lot of beans and bacon for some hungry little tummies over the winter months. Well, the belly isn't bacon yet, but I know how to fix that.
> 
> mjb.




mimi


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

beans.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 21, 2014


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@teamfat Smart choice.
Blackeye peas are so very versatile.
No bacon or ham in the pantry and it is the end of the paycheck?
No worries!
Toss in an onion and chicken stock (even the cubes are better than nothing) some hot sauce and pepper.... more salt if you need... and presto !
A bowl of Manna from Heaven.
No milk no eggs ?
Hot water cornbread will do just fine.

mimi

Would feel a bit sad tho if I didn't have a green onion to chomp every few bites .


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I make things that I myself like for the park, and I do like blackeye peas!

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@teamfat do you have an assistance? I mean does anyone help you in the kitchen or are there other folks who cook dishes as well as yourself? I tried to find your FB page with no luck, could you PM a link?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes, there are a LOT of people who help, on the order of dozens. Some just cook up a small pot or two to share, some help with the setup, serving and cleanup at the park. I'm just one of the little cogs in the bigger machine.  I was happy to go from a 3 quart crockpot to a 6, now I feel only half as inadequate as I used to ;-) Having a senior moment - there was a very well paid basketball player for the Utah Jazz that was into it, he and his wife put both time and money into the program. Can't remember his name, but he got traded to another team.  Feeding three to four hundred people every Sunday morning takes a lot of things like disposable gloves, aprons, plates, utensils, napkins, propane for the cookers on site, all sorts of non-food items. And the church also tries to provide blankets and clothing to those in need in addition to a hot meal and a cup of coffee of chocolate.

I'll be in California this Sunday, but maybe the next I can take a short video of the scene to give folks an idea of what it is all about.

mjb.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

mjb-

I for one would love to see you and your team in action.

Again, my deepest respect and our hopes for a really great Christmas for you and your family!

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

A typical pot of blackeye peas, off to the left you can see the bones, big blobs of fat and skin that get pulled out before the pot heads to the park:





  








ftp1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jan 12, 2015








I went back to bed, still not feeling 100%, Karen took this to the park, so no video this week.

mjb.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, mjb.  And looking forward to those videos.

Mike


----------

